# first prop out gets a reaction



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Today we put up our witch. She is the first outdoor prop we display each year and sits on the railing of our foyer roof. I was out in the back yard with the dog, and heard this woman yell out "Hey Noah! Come and look at this".
A few seconds later I hear this little voice shriek "It's a witch. A real Witch!"
The mom and little boy stood there for a few minutes and talked and I overheard her say they would have to come to this house on Halloween night for sure.
Just to hear the excitement in their voices was a lot of fun and makes it all worthwhile.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

It really is fun to see people stop to just look and point. I especially love it when they come back a while later with a camera hehehe

It definitely is a blast and never gets old


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Right up there with being told the corpse is really disscusting . Kinda brings a tear to your eye, and makes all the work worth while.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I like it! Nice job on the witch.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

DeathTouch said:


> I like it! Nice job on the witch.


Thanks DT. She's an old broad we've had on display for the past several years but she slows traffic and gets folks talking. It's nice we can put her up high so she doesn't "walk off"!


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

That is a nice witch. I bet she looks great fom the street.
I love when you ca witness the great reactions too. Makes you feel all warm inside.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Great witch! Aside from my own personal enjoyment, the reactions are my whole reason for decorating my yard! There is a four year old boy who lives up the street, he has been at my house walking around in my graveyard (every day it hasn't rained) since last weekend. They make it all worthwhile.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I LOVE the drive by traffic.

You got 'em to stop and get out.

Excellent.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

hee. That's a great story.  And I dig the witch!


----------



## mrincredibletou (Oct 17, 2007)

The Witch is cool. Most are not scary looking, that is sweet!
I have a pallet shack which doubles as Jason's shack from Friday 13th part 2. Its the first thing you see from the sidewalk or road.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I agree great witch..Drive by traffic is almost as fun as the big night..They slow down, point and you can see thier mouths open saying "oooooo". And the double takes..They make me laugh everytime!


----------



## phantom2 (Oct 14, 2007)

I love the attention and excitement it brings.
It makes it all worthwhile.


----------

